# Pigs went to butcher



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 11, 2013)

So I picked up 3 female pigs back in mid-march with the intention of raising them for meat.  They went to the butcher on Monday and my husband brought home some of the meat yesterday.  The hams and bacon went to the smokehouse.  The butcher asked my husband who raised the pigs?  "My wife" he answered.  Butcher says, "this is some of the best looking pork I've ever seen!"  Pat on the back for me.  They were all about 280# hanging weight.  Hams were 25-30# each. Approx 40# of the best bacon he'd ever seen on each pig.  We cooked up some chops for lunch and it was sooooooo good.  All summer I've been complaining about the smell and how I'd never raise pigs again.....well it was worth it!

Now, I just need to stop missing the pigs when I am out feeding my other critters.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats
What were you feeding them ?  This is our first year with pigs.  I was concerned about the smell as you mentioned my uncle raised two last year the smell was god aweful.  He had them in a small pen (roughly 12x16 ?).  We have 7 here now, since July, no real noticeable smell they are in a roughly 10,000 pastured (or was before they dug it up) area.


----------



## Dino (Sep 12, 2013)

If you raise pigs on pasture without overcrowding, there is no odor.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 13, 2013)

280 hanging weight?  Good job!
Those must have been some nice sized hogs!

When I raised pigs for 4-H, they had a decent sized pasture, and there was never any bad smells.
Maybe a bigger pasture?


----------

